# I'm new here...



## 9th circle of pleiades (Mar 3, 2018)

etu malku.
hello.


----------



## 9th circle of pleiades (Mar 3, 2018)

/what would you like to know>?


----------



## 9th circle of pleiades (Mar 3, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> I have some  sense of the functions of the Pleiades but not of the ninth circle.  Would you like to tell about it?


i'm one of infinite knowledge, ask me anything...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 5, 2018)

9th circle of pleiades said:


> i'm one of infinite knowledge, ask me anything...


Where is the Ark of the Covenant?
Was Masonry founded by the Knights Templar?
How many atoms fit on the head of a pin?
How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
LOL!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 5, 2018)

9th circle of pleiades said:


> i'm one of infinite knowledge, ask me anything...



Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 5, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?



Depends, European or African?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 5, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Depends, European or African?



And that, is how we know the world to be banana shaped.


----------



## Scoops (Mar 6, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?


The swallow may fly south with the sun, or the house martin or the plover seek warmer hot lands in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land.


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 11, 2018)

You want to explain ETU MALKU and its relation to the LEFT-HANDED PATH?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## TXStrat (Mar 15, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Depends, European or African?



Laden, or unladen?


----------



## Roger McDonald (Mar 15, 2018)

I view some of these posts, and think to myself, oh how funny, then because i am new i think, wait it's not funny, it is advanced cypher.  Then at some point i say no, its just funny, then back to cypher, then i cry

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 15, 2018)

Roger McDonald said:


> I view some of these posts, and think to myself, oh how funny, then because i am new i think, wait it's not funny, it is advanced cypher.  Then at some point i say no, its just funny, then back to cypher, then i cry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Rolling on the checkered pavement, laughing my ass off!


----------

